# 2022 insurance minimum hours



## yzus (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello all, I’m new to the forum. Honestly I’m new to ALL forums so if I mistakenly post in the wrong section or it’s a repeat of a previous topic just let me know.

I was told by an TL today that the minimum  hour requirement for medical insurance benefits is being reduced from *presently 29.5 hour average to a 25 hour average.*

My understanding is that the system use to  ‘looks back’ at an employees average hours on December 31 of each year. So if this were to be true anyone with a 25 hours average as of 12/31/2021 would qualify for medical?

Thats great news if true. Unfortunately they followed it up with a statement that I did not understand.

_“Your average hours will be counted up till April 1st as opposed to the traditional December 31st.”_

I have important decisions to make and that last statement makes no sense to me.

Unfortunately it wasn’t an environment or proper time to ask for clarifications.

Thank in advanc!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome!
you will get some benefits, not full benefits.
Targetpayandbenefits.com has more info.


----------



## yzus (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome but I’m not sure you read my question.

I’m in need of some important details in regards to:
Is the 29.5 hour threshold decreasing to 25?
Are moving to calculation date to 3/31/22?

I am assuming this would be a huge deal for many fine people.
We need some clarification if possible. 

Again, Thanks in advance for any information that can be verified.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2022)

Target's benefit year runs from 1 April through March.  The average hours would be calculated through January, the end of our fiscal year. Open enrollment is in February.  25 is now the magic number for benefits. It looks like people will now be able to get them sooner as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

How and when is benefits eligibility determined?
Benefits eligibility is based on your position, average hours over the previous 12 months and time with Target. Your benefits eligibility is reviewed each year before the beginning of the benefits plan year and could change for the upcoming plan year. You can view your average hours throughout the year in Workday.
What benefits am I eligible for as a stores hourly pay grade 35 team member?
     Limited Benefits
If you work less than 20 average weekly hours
   Part-time Benefits
If you work 20-29 average weekly hours
  Full-time Benefits
If you work 30 or more average weekly hours
      Date of Hire*
 • Team Member/Wellness Discount • Team Member Life Resources • Business Travel Accident • CirrusMD • Daily Pay
      At 6 Months of Service*
   • GED Reimbursement
  • Vacation
• Bereavement (Funeral) Pay
• Short-term Disability (team members in California, Massachusetts,
New York, New Jersey,
Rhode Island and Washington
have disability insurance through their state’s disability program)
• Long-term Disability
• GED Reimbursement
 • Vacation
• Bereavement (Funeral) Pay
• Personal Holidays
• National Holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas)
• Well-being Time
• Short-term Disability (team members in
California, Massachusetts, New York, New Jersey, Rhode Island and Washington have disability insurance through their state’s disability program)
• Long-term Disability
• GED Reimbursement
   At 12 Full Months
of Service*
   • Supplemental Medical (Accident, Hospital Indemnity, Critical Illness)
• Dental
• Vision
• Life Insurance (Company-paid, Supplemental, Spouse/Domestic Partner and Dependent Life)
• Paid Family Leave
• Dependent Care Flexible Spending
Account (Dependent Care FSA)
• Identity Theft Protection
• Group Legal Plan
• Adoption/Surrogacy Reimbursement
• Back-up Care
• Medical
• Supplemental Medical (Accident, Hospital
Indemnity, Critical Illness)
• Dental
• Vision
• Life Insurance (Company-paid, Supplemental, Spouse/Domestic Partner and Dependent Life)
• Paid Family Leave
• Health Care Flexible Spending Account
(Health Care FSA)
• Dependent Care Flexible Spending Account (Dependent Care FSA)
• Identity Theft Protection
• Group Legal Plan
• Adoption/Surrogacy Reimbursement
• Back-up Care


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2022)

it also said well being vacation and personal holiday are being combined into just vacation.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 12, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it also said well being vacation and personal holiday are being combined into just vacation.



Does the accrual limit change. I need to take vacay NOW if ph is getting added in and the limit isn't changing.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 12, 2022)

There didn’t seem to be many details in the email.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2022)

We should get more info on Feb 7 when enrollment opens but this is what the email said:


> If eligible, you’ll soon have all vacation, personal holiday and well-being hours in one new, updated vacation plan for more flexibility in how and when you use your time off.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 12, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it also said well being vacation and personal holiday are being combined into just vacation.


That is unfortunate. They play it off as a way to make it “simpler” but it’s really just to stick it to us more.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> How and when is benefits eligibility determined?
> Benefits eligibility is based on your position, average hours over the previous 12 months and time with Target. Your benefits eligibility is reviewed each year before the beginning of the benefits plan year and could change for the upcoming plan year. You can view your average hours throughout the year in Workday.
> What benefits am I eligible for as a stores hourly pay grade 35 team member?
> Limited Benefits
> ...


This is not the same for 2022. Spot is reducing the average hours and length of time before benefits.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Does the accrual limit change. I need to take vacay NOW if ph is getting added in and the limit isn't changing.


Yes. It adds up the time. At least for my situation.  You can see the program guide on pay and benefits.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 12, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> How and when is benefits eligibility determined?
> Benefits eligibility is based on your position, average hours over the previous 12 months and time with Target. Your benefits eligibility is reviewed each year before the beginning of the benefits plan year and could change for the upcoming plan year. You can view your average hours throughout the year in Workday.
> What benefits am I eligible for as a stores hourly pay grade 35 team member?
> Limited Benefits
> ...


Changes are being made.  Target pay and benefits is down until 6 am tomorrow while they are doing "maintenance".  I assume that they are updating the policies. I received an email regarding this today and there was a letter from Melissa Kremer on Workbench today.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2022)

I got the info yesterday before the changes were made. I have not check my email. Because I was off.
@Yetive, you are correct.


----------



## baba777 (Jan 14, 2022)

From Reddit:







*Health care benefits are being extended from average 30 hours to a minimum average of 25 hours!*

This is great for me, since my current average is 26.5. I already have health and dental insurance through parents, but I'm interested in vision. How much does it cost, and can it be used to pay for contacts and glasses? And for the health care FSA, assuming I qualify for that, can that be used to pay for OTC medicine or other health items at the store?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 14, 2022)

baba777 said:


> I'm interested in vision. How much does it cost, and can it be used to pay for contacts and glasses?



I don't remember the exact amount, but it's really cheap. You can get one free pair of contacts or glasses a year. A very cheap pair. If you want anything better, like say anti glare lenses or gradient lenses you'll have to pay for the extra expense. It's a great deal overall though. Ask Optical if your store has it. They have charts of what you get with the insurance.


----------



## baba777 (Jan 14, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I don't remember the exact amount, but it's really cheap. You can get one free pair of contacts or glasses a year. A very cheap pair. If you want anything better, like say anti glare lenses or gradient lenses you'll have to pay for the extra expense. It's a great deal overall though. Ask Optical if your store has it. They have charts of what you get with the insurance.


My store doesn't have Optical, but another one near me does. Can the insurance only be used at Target Optical?


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 14, 2022)

baba777 said:


> My store doesn't have Optical, but another one near me does. Can the insurance only be used at Target Optical?



No, you can use it anywhere that accepts EyeMed. And it is pretty cheap, I think I pay $6/paycheck for coverage for myself and my spouse.


----------



## DeadEnd (Jan 15, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> No, you can use it anywhere that accepts EyeMed. And it is pretty cheap, I think I pay $6/paycheck for coverage for myself and my spouse.


6 dollars per paycheck?!?! Wow! At my other job I pay a dollars and some cents for family plan every paycheck and it’s better vision plan than Tarbutt


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 15, 2022)

DeadEnd said:


> 6 dollars per paycheck?!?! Wow! At my other job I pay a dollars and some cents for family plan every paycheck and it’s better vision plan than Tarbutt



Oh, well.... I guess I should have prefaced my prior comment with the disclaimer "cheap is a subjective term." For me, $6 is cheap. For others, it may not be. Sorry.


----------



## StyleStar (Jan 15, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Oh, well.... I guess I should have prefaced my prior comment with the disclaimer "cheap is a subjective term." For me, $6 is cheap. For others, it may not be. Sorry.


I agree $6 is cheap.


----------



## MrT (Jan 15, 2022)

I don't remember and im not gonna bother looking it up lol but feel like it was 1.50 or 2.50 for vision for me


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 15, 2022)

I pay under $3 for eye plan. The person paying $6 did say it was for 2 people.


----------



## Psyfire (Jan 16, 2022)

That's great and all, but unless Target doesn't send 1095-Cs to people eligible but didn't take insurance, a lot of people next year will be hit by the IRS and pay a maximum amount for using subsidiaries all year through the Marketplace if they weren't aware of being eligible and thus, staying on the Marketplace one.


----------



## yzus (Jan 17, 2022)

Everyone who is eligible will get a packet in mail in February, So everyone who is eligible should know. Or at least that’s what my HR told me.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 17, 2022)

Psyfire said:


> ... a lot of people next year will be hit by the IRS and pay a maximum amount for using subsidiaries all year through the Marketplace if they weren't aware of being eligible and thus, staying on the Marketplace one.


Public Service Announcement!

I wish I didn't have to make this choice. I really don't want to tie my health care coverage to my job.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 17, 2022)

"If you have an offer of job-based insurance, the only way you’ll qualify for savings on a Marketplace plan is if your employer’s insurance offer doesn’t meet minimum standards for affordability and coverage. Most job-based plans meet these standards."









						If you’d like to change to a Marketplace plan
					

null If you have job-based coverage and want to explore Marketplace coverage options you can. But there are several important things to know.



					www.healthcare.gov


----------



## Psyfire (Jan 17, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Public Service Announcement!
> 
> I wish I didn't have to make this choice. I really don't want to tie my health care coverage to my job.


If you lose your job insurance, you qualify for special enrollment so you can still get it through the marketplace


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 18, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> That is unfortunate. They play it off as a way to make it “simpler” but it’s really just to stick it to us more.


In what way?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 18, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> In what way?


I was speaking to the vacation point. Transitioning ph to vaca is just twisting the dagger more.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 18, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I was speaking to the vacation point. Transitioning ph to vaca is just twisting the dagger more.


Yeah but how is it twisting the dagger? How is it a bad thing?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 18, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah but how is it twisting the dagger? How is it a bad thing?


Vaca and ph function differently if you work ot in a week


----------

